# Who unlocked the thread? Kevin THANKS !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just reading Graham's post on his bits that may be for sale...

WTF :x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe he got upset, complained to a Mod and it was closed! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL!

Is it breaking the rules to say that you might be selling???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

D
O
W
N
H
I
L

F
A
S
T

W
E

G
O


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

But why has it been locked? I can see the thread but cannot add to it? Just read the whole thing, nobody has insulted anybody or used bad language!

WTF is going on?

I havnt been here long to say it is going down hill fast. Seems that there is no reason, are the mods stepping in too soon?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Think it may have been locked at Graham's request as the purpose was to guage interest and it has done that. Only a guess though


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame as it was interesting to scrabble aound on the beach with all the scavengers :lol:


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Shame as it was interesting to scrabble aound on the beach with all the scavengers :lol:


That where you've been for the last few days John.....I did wonder :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

'Tis a struggle with me leg 'tis true, aha Jim lad :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why does a thread get locked? the off topic tt shop thread has been locked..................... WHY?????


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> why does a thread get locked? the off topic tt shop thread has been locked..................... WHY?????


It hasn't been locked - you will get used to the thread starters sense of humour eventually!!!

(He has just changed the title, that's why you could still post there!)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What the fuck is going on, it wasn't until I started reading this thread that I had a look at my thread to see it was indeed closed. :?

I certainly haven't asked for anyone to close it, I've had no PM from a moderator to say that it's been closed nor any notification prior to closing it warning me that I was doing something wrong.

I was just getting back into this forum after a long break because of - well I won't say why otherwise I guess this will get closed or locked too.

The only thing I can think of is that I posted in the For Sale section when I was only enquiring what kind of response I would get as regards the mods being sold seperately - I listed no prices so maybe that was the reason but why close it? Why not just move it to an appropriate part of the forum. There was not an ounce of name calling or any offensive language.

If I posted it in the wrong section then I appologise but how the hell was I to know? :x :x

Hopefully the moderator will PM me and explain to me why this thread has been closed so that I don't fall into the same trap again but having said all that and thinking about it as I type, if that was the case then why wait until it was four pages long when I made it quite clear in the opening post what I was doing?

I give up with this forum, I really do.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought you'd asked for it to be closed as well, Graham.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> I thought you'd asked for it to be closed as well, Graham.


Mmmm, that kind of makes it even worse really doesn't it? Makes me look a twat if people think that I asked for it to be closed. It's a good job I saw this otherwise I would have been none the wiser.

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Don't know who locked it, but i've unlocked it for you.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well how strange, just like magic, the thread is now open again.

Groundhog day?

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

:wink: Cheers Kev.

Graham


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

What the hell is going on with this forum indeed!

All of a sudden Mr Powell is "the sensible one" of the bunch!

How did that happen :wink:

And Graham, sorry for my assumption - wasn't meaning to make things look negative on your part, it's just the only reason for locking the thread that I could come up with :? But now I have your attention, what size spacers are you using on your QS wheels???


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> ...But now I have your attention, what size spacers are you using on your QS wheels???


5mm :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OY is someone dragging my thread off topic ?

I shall have no alternative other than to ask for a " Lock In " :lol:

Sorry to hear you may be selling up Graham, that new TTR in white, looks STUNNING.

Lets see it in the flesh fist though, as you say.

Best wishes matey

John


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Lets see it in the flesh fist though, as you say.


You've just got 'fisting' on the mind haven't ya? You dirty old man!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just get me some axle grease (with swarf) daisy :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just *don't* post a pic!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No, I'm sure Neil you have seen the real thing anyhow :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wait till I get her home though!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> No, I'm sure Neil you have seen the real thing anyhow :-*


Yeah, but you could have cleaned round the edges a bit better than you did John! :-*


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Can I be locked in before the lock out Perleasse John!!! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> Can I be locked in before the lock out Perleasse John!!! :lol:


If yer in, yer in for the weekend mate ! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Some one has now locked the fun on friday at awesome :? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Some one has now locked the fun on friday at awesome :? :?


Me - Locked and pictures removed, because his isn't a Max Power forum. If you want to look at pictures like that there are plenty of wank fodder websites out there you can go to.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can I ask why the Lamdo doors thread on the mk2 forum was locked :?: :?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Can I ask why the Lamdo doors thread on the mk2 forum was locked :?: :?:


Iceman posted the same thread a few weeks ago and is still active (as I pointed out in the thread!), so there is already discussion running on it. Unfortunately with the pace of the MK2 forum, it's got pushed off page 1/2.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Some one has now locked the fun on friday at awesome :? :?
> ...


But who locked Grahams for sale thread ??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


No idea, but I unlocked it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> .....there are plenty of wank fodder websites out there you can go to.


Got any links please Kev?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > .....there are plenty of wank fodder websites out there you can go to.
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

